# Firework sounds and Sky



## TMM (Oct 11, 2009)

Well its been Sky's 1st fireworks night or 3 nights more like it lol and I must say i am really impressed with her, She has still went into the yard to do her business and the fireworks from around the local streets have never even bothered her.
So I think that’s a great achievement for a 13 week old puppy
Well done SKY.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Woohoo!







That's so awesome. Jerzey was the same way... the night I got her people were randomly setting off fireworks across the street and she didn't bat an eye.


----------



## TMM (Oct 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWoohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent on Jerzey too


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: TMM
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWoohoo!
> ...


Aw, that's sweet.







Sorry, I didn't mean to steal your thunder... just made me reminisce a bit.


----------



## TMM (Oct 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TMM
> ...


No No please don't pick me up that way lol i was just saying well done to Jerzey aswell


----------

